# Pictures...



## inkjunkie (Dec 16, 2014)

Is there a setting somewhere that I need to change that will allow pictures I post in a thread to appear like the one ones in this thread?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174109/some-hot-wings-before-the-game#post_1279680

Thanks...IJ


----------



## sqwib (Dec 17, 2014)

I think this is what you are asking?













00001.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 17, 2014


















0001.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 17, 2014


















0002.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 17, 2014


















0005.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 17, 2014


















00006.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 17, 2014


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 17, 2014)

Not really. The forum image tool will create a preview image in one of three sizes, the largest of which is smaller than the example you gave. There are a couple ways to post full size images. One is to copy the image from an image hosting site. I used to be able to do it with Flickr but they've changed their policies on copying images. I think it's still possible with other sites. The other is to use tapatalk to start threads where you want to out photos.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 17, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Not really. The forum image tool will create a preview image in one of three sizes, the largest of which is smaller than the example you gave. There are a couple ways to post full size images. One is to copy the image from an image hosting site. I used to be able to do it with Flickr but they've changed their policies on copying images. I think it's still possible with other sites. The other is to use tapatalk to start threads where you want to out photos.


The tool allows for three sizes but can be made larger at a cost to quality, Flickr allows multiple sizes, but is limited by the picture editor here, I think lol.

All the images posted through the editor, no matter the size remain the same in the Gallery View.

5184 x 3456 (200 x 400 forum sizing)














14542396552_b5a25ae23e_o.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 17, 2014






5184 x 3456 (350 x 700 forum sizing)














14542396552_b5a25ae23e_o.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 17, 2014






5184 x 3456 (500 x 1000 forum sizing)














14542396552_b5a25ae23e_o.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 17, 2014






5184 x 3456 (750 x 1500 edited in image properties, forum sizing) (loss of quality)














14542396552_b5a25ae23e_o.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 17, 2014






5184 x 3456 (750 x 1500, edited in image properties, forum sizing,) (loss of quality) w/border














14542396552_b5a25ae23e_o.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 17, 2014






or you can do this, this is the only work around I could find, copy/paste from a website.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 17, 2014)

Squib you were able to copy those from Flickr? I haven't been able to do that for a while. It doesn't give me the "copy image" option anymore.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 17, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Squib you were able to copy those from Flickr? I haven't been able to do that for a while. It doesn't give me the "copy image" option anymore.


Yeah the new format sucks, still getting used to it...

Try this and let me know how it works...













pic00001.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 17, 2014


















pic0003.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 17, 2014


















pic005.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 17, 2014


















pic 0007.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 17, 2014


----------

